# Anyone still use those old Nikon Film Cameras from the 80's



## BWShooter

I have used many a camera in my day everything from a Pentax K to the New Nikon D3, but lately over the past few months I have been shooting with a Nikon N2000 and a Nikon N2020... It is really been a joy... I mean these cameras actualy have dials and knobs and no LED anywhere... Just great cameras all thogether...

So anyone else here useing older Nikon Film gear from the 60's,70's and 80's...


----------



## Breaux

Yes - an FT3, which I think dates from the 60s.  I haven't yet gone digital because I hate batteries!  A camera is a mechanical device, not electronic.  (The FT3 has a battery, but only for the meter, which I don't use half the time anyway.)  However, I can resist no longer.  Digital processing makes things easy that used to require a whole darkroom setup, or were not even possible, with film.  I'm now saving up my pennies for a digital SLR.


----------



## dxqcanada

I used to sell them. 

The FM2 was a great camera.
I always wanted an F2 Photomic.


----------



## Buckster

My original Nikon F Photomic still works, but it's been a several years since I've used it.







I've got another just like it in pristine condition, as well as a few Nikkormats in the collection, but the only film I shoot anymore is MF or to test out a new vintage 35mm I just got for the collection.


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, they don't build them like they used to ... except Leica.


----------



## malkav41

Yes, an FM, Nikkormat FT2, and an FG, on a rotating basis. Though the FG is sitting in the wings right now due to the LEDs in the viewfinder dimming.


----------



## Destin

Nikon, no. But I occasionally pull out my Dad's old minolta x-700 and go shoot some black and white landscapes with it. I love that camera because it just feels like a tank compared to my D80, and it produces great results.


----------



## Proteus617

Most of the stuff I shoot regularly dates from the '50s, with two or three cameras in use going back to the early '20s.  Some of my recent stuff is on Flickr.  It's all grouped by camera, making it nerd friendly.


----------



## ghache

i shoot my nikon Fe with a 50mm 1.8 and pentax p3n with a 50mm F2 once in a while,


----------



## jwald93

someone used to sell fm2s? i got one from my grandfather a few months ago and i'm still figuring it out, but i've had a few rolls developed and i love it! i'm interested in buying a fisheye lens but i'm forging ahead blindly at the moment...could anyone help me out with whats compatible or where i could find one? i have no idea what my options are


----------



## airgunr

FM2n, FA and FE2, then I jump to the F5 & F6.  Bad case of NAS.....


----------



## airgunr

Try KEH or Cameta camera.  I've bought used Nikon equipment from both and have found their descriptions pretty accurate.


----------



## pityacka

Yes, going back to the future.  Just bought a Nikon FM which was described as 'meter not responding.'  1st film through, using a handheld meter, and everything perfect.  However, a suggestion to me was to turn the speed dial and the ISO dial frequently.  The meter is now responding sporadically.  Anyone else suffered the same problem with an FM.  Any further suggestions would be welcomed by me.


----------



## molested_cow

N2020 isn't really that old. It's from 1987~88 (not sure). Semi automatic, and yes it has an LED (light, not screen). It is awesome, tactile and MAKES SENSE!

I have the N2020 (F501) as well as F4S before I got a DSLR recently. Still got a bunch of Etkar negatives. Let me know if you wanna buy them off me.


----------



## Bassace

I still use a Nikon FM.


----------



## Crece

I have a N4004 and N6006 but I don't use them anymore.


----------



## Studder

Last week I finished  a roll that was sitting in the old Fm for 2 years. What fun.   I still have some film around so I dusted off the N80 replaced the dead batteries and going to give it a go after sitting dormant for more than 2 years.


----------



## Bob in GV

OLD Nikon from the '80's? My NEW Nikon film camera is from the '80's (8008). I still use it occasionally, but most often use a '67 Nikon FTn (first owner).


----------



## formerpro

The only time I use a digital camera is when I am scouting out locations to take pictures with my old Nikons. My No. 1 camera is an F3HP, (have 4 of them), followed by the F2A and Photomics, (I know, they are from the '70's). But all in all, when Nikon stopped putting dials on their cameras, I more or less stopped buying them. The newest Nikon I own is an F4, and quite truthfully, I don't care for it that much. I would trade it for an FM or an FE anyday.


----------



## addicted2glass

After two DSLR Nikons and owning some fantastic digital lenses...
  Had I picked up an SLR film camera and loved the mechanical click of the shutter, advancing the film
after each shot, adjusting the focus by hand,
and being in aw that the camera would still function without a battery short a light meter.  Is it OK to tell this
 to anyone? or should it be 
kept to myself?


----------



## hash50

Yes. I have a Nikon FG from 1982, my first SLR. I still have film in it and take the occasional picture with it. I only get the film processed but not printed - I scan the negative with an Epson V700 scanner. The FG has seen a lot of use over the years until 2006 when I bought my first digital camera. I still like the feel of the FG. It is like an old dog that you grew up with! It goes with E series 50mmm lens, and Tamron 28-85 and 80-210mm lenses. Too heavy for me to carry around these days.


----------



## fotoshooter

I'm still using a couple of Nikon F's and F2's.

I also use the Nikkor AI glass on my D90 and D200


----------



## dots

1980's FM2n, 1990's F5


----------



## Paul Ron

Still using my Nikon from the 70s.


----------



## Patrice

My FM2n and F4s still see regular use, as does my Mamiya C330.


----------



## photojazzer

Nikon F4, Em and FE2...
And F5..Love em all.


----------



## edcculus

A slightly zombie thread...

but yes, I use a Nikon F2 Photomic.


----------



## BrowniesAreCool

1960s? Old? He he he, I'm regularly shooting with cameras over 70 years old.


----------



## DannyD

I love my FA, FE2 but my favourite is my FE. 

The reason is I've been able to find 5 prime lenses (24,35,50,55 and 105mm) for the price of 1 actual lense.


----------



## bscenefilms

I still have the F2 in my avatar and it served me very well from new in 78 up until around 2005 before I went pure digital.  I should probably sell it but I doubt it's worth very much


----------



## snapcult

I still have a Nikon FM2 and keep it and a few rolls of Tri-X in my gear bag just in case I see something... I uses all the same lenses as my digital outfit so it doesn't take up to much room.


----------



## dinodan

Absolutely!  This was shot two weeks ago with my FE2 (purchased new in '86) and Tokina 35-105 3.5-4.5 on Fujichrome Velvia 100.  I LOVE FILM!
View attachment 5314


----------



## Ed Bray

I haven't used Nikons for a few years but I do still regularly use my Pentax LXs and Super A.


----------



## ArcaneExposure

I switched to nikon when I went digital in 2005.  As the digital gear aged though it hasnt faired very well and all the digital cameras seem to have their own quirks now ranging from focusing issues to spotntarously formatting memory cards.  

I went back to shooting almost entirely film this year, and have been buying a variety of Nikons when the deals were good.  I stayed with semi-automatic cameras though, and have been somewhat unimpressed.  It seems to me that as they added more gadgets to the cameras, they werent as well built.  specifally the winders.  I plan on trying to put a winder on my  N90 and probably try out an  F100 before i give up on autofocus cameras of this genre. 

I long for the days of being able to tap the winder and feel the film pulling through.  not to mention double exposure possibilities, cable releases (with cables not wires)

I also think my shots were sharper using MF back in the day.

I still get more usable images on a shoot than the guys next to me with the digitals, but theyre genreally much younger an less experienced, as I do more now by habit than they have ever had a chance to practice.


----------

